# Cherry Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (May 29, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡ 

This is my easy cherry nail design. 
I hope you like it! 

Thank you! 
Samantha Beauty


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Jun 18, 2015)

I love it! Reminds me of Pacha or Pacman, this could be very cool! good work love x


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am happy that you like my design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

